# Converting to a planted aquarium



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have had my 45g pentagonal st up for over two years now and it is decorated with plastic plants and some drift wood. I would like to convert it to a planted tank but I need some proper advice.

As stated, the tank is 45g but I only have 15 W of lighting so I definitely need to increase the amount of light in the tank. I think I am going to have to increase to 60 W at least as I don't want to keep high light plants, only low and medium at the most. Would 60 be enough or should I increase this even more? I must say that the tank gets quite a bit of sunlight during the day, especially in the morning.

The substrate I have is just simple aquarium gravel and really not a good growing medium. I know that java moss and java fern which I want to plant can be attached to rocks and drift wood but the other plants I want will not do this as far as I know. This is a subject I know nothing about at all so I really need some advice about substrate. How thick should it be and what kind? How many layers? The gravel I have at the moment is very light in colour and I want to get darker gravel, perhaps even have black gravel as I think this would give a really nice contrast, I'd value some opinions on this.

Lastly I've heard of people diffusing CO2 into their water while the lights are on so that the plants can photo synthesize. What is the best way to do this and is it absolutely necessary?

Any feedback or advice would be valued.

Thanks.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

15W of fluorescent won't be enough for you for sure.
I'd suggest going the LED route.
Here's what someone's done with a 12W grobeam on a 40g tank:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/steven40gallon.jpg
Note that the plants are directly under the light.
I'd look at a 30W grobeam 1000 for a pentagonal tank. I use 2x grobeam 500s on my 15g (total 24W) and have rapid plant growth on 4-5 hrs of photoperiod.
They're pricey but IMHO worth every cent.
CO2 isn't necessary but very well worth it for rapid plant growth. Just search for CO2 injection and you'll see a host of articles about it and even youtube vids.
cb


----------

